# Family Guy 3/15/09



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

The bit on the roof was hysterical.

"She's an overpriced call girl who got lucky once!"
"Ooh, that doesn't sound like an interview answer. Say something nice about Diablo Cody!"
"I...envy the tattoo artist who had that huge canvas of arm fat to work with."

Otherwise, meh.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

I Agree. Over all it was not a good episode for me. Barely laughed at all.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

2 minutes of Conway Twitty??


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Neenahboy said:


> The bit on the roof was hysterical.
> 
> "She's an overpriced call girl who got lucky once!"
> "Ooh, that doesn't sound like an interview answer. Say something nice about Diablo Cody!"
> ...


"I have to tell you about the future!!"
"WHAT?"
"I HAVE TO TELL YOU ABOUT THE FUTURE!"
"No, Michael, I have to tell you about your future!"


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

This episode should have remained lost.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

This episode was hit and miss with me. The Conway Twitty thing went on way too long. 

The disclaimer at the beginning saying that this took place in March 2007 was odd. I'm sure there was a reason it was funny, but I didn't get it. I thought maybe it was really written that long ago since it didn't reference OJ's latest troubles, but the Diablo Cody lines as well as the Nick Jonas line make it seem more recent than that.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

realityboy said:


> The Conway Twitty thing went on way too long.


Thank god for FF.

My LOL moment was when OJ grabbed Stewie. "Chris, go long!"


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

realityboy said:


> This episode was hit and miss with me. The Conway Twitty thing went on way too long.
> 
> The disclaimer at the beginning saying that this took place in March 2007 was odd. I'm sure there was a reason it was funny, but I didn't get it. I thought maybe it was really written that long ago since it didn't reference OJ's latest troubles, but the Diablo Cody lines as well as the Nick Jonas line make it seem more recent than that.


I think it was thrown in there because OJ Simpson is currently in jail, right? Or is he?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Worst episode ever. As other said the only good part was when Stewie was stuck on the roof and even that wasn't the best material.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

anom said:


> I think it was thrown in there because OJ Simpson is currently in jail, right? Or is he?


I believe he is, but they clearly had references to stuff that happened after the OJ troubles so...I'm confused. Did they just not want to reference that for some reason?


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Conway Twitty was the best part of this episode.



realityboy said:


> Did they just not want to reference that for some reason?


The show said this episode took place in 2007.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

realityboy said:


> I believe he is, but they clearly had references to stuff that happened after the OJ troubles so...I'm confused. Did they just not want to reference that for some reason?


I dunno. I thought they just wanted to have an explanation for why OJ was hanging around Quahog when he's supposed to be in jail.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Paperboy2003 said:


> 2 minutes of Conway Twitty??


My theory is, they had to cut a few things out of the episode - either because they were no longer funny after the whole Vegas thing, or they referenced things that happened after Vegas - and used Conway Twitty as time filler.



anom said:


> I dunno. I thought they just wanted to have an explanation for why OJ was hanging around Quahog when he's supposed to be in jail.


Exactly - the only problem is, somebody mentions Diablo Cody's Oscar, which she didn't win until February of 2008.

-- Don


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Paperboy2003 said:


> 2 minutes of Conway Twitty??


4 clicks of 30 second skip.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

Paperboy2003 said:


> 2 minutes of Conway Twitty??


"The bit that goes on too long" is a trademark of this show, so I wasn't really surprised. Next time, they'll end up showing a whole episode of _Hee-Haw_.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

anom said:


> I dunno. I thought they just wanted to have an explanation for why OJ was hanging around Quahog when he's supposed to be in jail.


They would have been better off just leaving it alone. Adam West is their mayor. OJ could be free, and no one would have a problem with it. I have more of a problem with them stating the episode was in March 2007 then referencing things that hadn't happened by that time. It's never been a realistic show at all so it just seemed weird. The disclaimer wasn't funny, and since this show doesn't do serious or even plots really, what was the point?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

ElJay said:


> Conway Twitty was the best part of this episode.


The Conway Twitty bit was funny the first time, and somewhat funny the second time. This time not so much.


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

Ugh.

I've watched "Family Guy" since the beginning, but after last week's awful episode I only made it through half of Sunday's episode.

Season pass deleted.

Gotta go back and enjoy my season one and two DVDs.

LH


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Good(?) to know that someone knows who Diablo Cody is  Even looking at Imdb doesn't clue me in; it looks like she's just a minor producer or something??


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVED the Conway Twitty bit, I was DYING!!! (although I did fast forward though it) Freaking hilarious though, since before they only did it for like 5 seconds before a commercial or something.

Some of the jokes were pretty good, and OBVIOUSLY they put the "from 2007" part JUST so they could do the OJ plot w/ him NOT in jail, the rest who cares. it's FAMILY GUY  You people are reading way too much into the time line part

The end was great w/ OJ killing 3 people and "ohhh guess I was wrong" or something like that.

Lois falling on the lasagna and Brian coming in was GREAT


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

dcheesi said:


> Good(?) to know that someone knows who Diablo Cody is  Even looking at Imdb doesn't clue me in; it looks like she's just a minor producer or something??


She won an Academy Award for writing _Hipster Mad Libs_ or as it's more commonly known, _Juno_.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> She won an Academy Award for writing _Hipster Mad Libs_ or as it's more commonly known, _Juno_.


Ah, yes, I see that entry now. Wow, I don't know about her personal life, but Stewie was dead-on about getting lucky once


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Besides the Conway Twitty thing, they also really milked it with the "Dust in the Wind" montage. Either they had to cut a lot of stuff out of this episode, or they were really short on material.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Besides the Conway Twitty thing, they also really milked it with the "Dust in the Wind" montage. Either they had to cut a lot of stuff out of this episode, or they were really short on material.


Really? that was like 30 seconds tops, NOT long, and NOT long for FG!

I thought it was funny


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Besides the Conway Twitty thing, they also really milked it with the "Dust in the Wind" montage. Either they had to cut a lot of stuff out of this episode, or they were really short on material.


Probably both. I wouldn't be surprised if the OJ segment really was old material that was cut, and they scrounged it up for this episode. This was definitely a filler episode, almost as bad as a "clip show"...


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

You dumb beaver!


Heeee-yyy!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

5thcrewman said:


> You dumb beaver!
> 
> Heeee-yyy!


I wasn't even there.... I was building a damn up in Canada!

(or something like that)


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> She won an Academy Award for writing _Hipster Mad Libs_ or as it's more commonly known, _Juno_.


I wonder which was thought of first:

Juno's sister Liberty Belle
or
Greg and Terry's daughter (on _American Dad_) who still doesn't have a "real" name, but Stan called her Liberty Belle?

-- Don


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

That Don Guy said:


> I wonder which was thought of first:
> 
> Juno's sister Liberty Belle
> or
> ...


you mean Hayley???


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> you mean Hayley???


No, Greg and Terry are the two gay neighbors that adopted a kid, which Stan calls Liberty Belle.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

ahhhh gotcha, they haven't been on in a while I don't think, that's what threw me off


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

The American Dad was better once again.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Finally watched it last night...very very hit and miss. A couple of good chuckles but that's about all it got out of me.

The shaking the baby bit was really uncalled for I thought....even for FG that one was low.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> No, Greg and Terry are the two gay neighbors that adopted a kid, which Stan calls Liberty Belle.


They didn't exactly adopt her; they fertilized an unmentioned donor's egg with one of their sperm (they never say which one is the biological father), and had the egg implanted into Francine, who then carried the baby to term.

(Trivia: Francine had a natural childbirth, even though in a previous episode, she mentions that Steve's birth was a Caesarian - then again, while it's somewhat rare, Caesarians followed by natural births are not unheard of.)

-- Don


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Seth McFarland was on yesterday's episode of the Adam Carolla podcast. Funny stuff. He did some of the FG voices.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> They didn't exactly adopt her; they fertilized an unmentioned donor's egg with one of their sperm (they never say which one is the biological father), and had the egg implanted into Francine, who then carried the baby to term.
> 
> (Trivia: Francine had a natural childbirth, even though in a previous episode, she mentions that Steve's birth was a Caesarian - then again, while it's somewhat rare, Caesarians followed by natural births are not unheard of.)
> 
> -- Don


Speaking of, whatever happened to Joe's son?
Cleveland's son?
Mort's son Neil?


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

Oh yea. 

The spin bottle scene when they asked Quagmire, if he has AIDS...


----------

